# Hashimoto's disease?



## Abn1285 (Apr 4, 2011)

I am 25 and for the last 10 yrs I've been told I had an enlarged thyroid.. I've had labs done and have always been told my results were "normal"... Ive always suffered from anxiety,panic attacks, constipation, puffy face, cold hands and feet, and fatigue... I've always linked my symptoms to stress and I am just cold natured and diet... Recently I had a "mental breakdown" as I like to call it and was prescribed anti-depressants that doesn't help.. They only increase my anxiety it seems. My dr was out of the country at the time and the dr that was covering suggested I get labs to check my thyroid because of my symptoms...she did a small panel and my labs came back normal tsh and high antibodies.. I was referred to a endocrinologist who did an ultrasound and said I had hashimoto's and there was some irregularities to my thyroid gland but nothing too serious..she said I had a goiter as well.. She said to get my tsh checked yearly and at this point there was no need for a specialist. She noted my symptoms werent related and that I needed to see a "shrink" to find a "med cocktail" to help with my panic attacks and anxiety...this dr did a tsh check and it came back lower than before.. I went to my dr after this and she suggested I see a "shrink" because she can't do anything else for me... I may be over reacting a bit but when my levels keep dropping and I get told my thyroid is irregular, I have a goiter and a diagnosis of hashimoto's and I am left with see a shrink and let's check your levels in a year... I am not satisfied! I called another endo for a second opinion.. Anyway here are my labs from the last 5 years... I am kind of looking for sone insight from people that struggled to get a diagnosis or maybe for someone to say I am over reacting!

2006
-TSH: 1.016 (range 0.350-5.500)
-Thyroxine (t4): 9.4 (range 4.5-12.0)

2008
-TSH: 1.047 (range 0.350-5.500)

Feb 21, 2011
-TSH: 1.670 (range 0.450-4.500)
-T4,Free(direct): 1.11 (range 0.82-1.77)
-T3 Uptake: 28 (range 24-39)
-Thyroid peroxidase(TPO)Ab: 296 (range 0-34)

March 7,2011
-TSH: 1.470 (range 0.450-4.500)
-T4, Free(Direct): 1.70 (range 0.82-1.77)
-Thyroid peroxidase(TPO)Ab: 286 (range 0-34)

March 22,2011
-TSH: 0.57 (range 0.450-4.500)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Abn1285 said:


> I am 25 and for the last 10 yrs I've been told I had an enlarged thyroid.. I've had labs done and have always been told my results were "normal"... Ive always suffered from anxiety,panic attacks, constipation, puffy face, cold hands and feet, and fatigue... I've always linked my symptoms to stress and I am just cold natured and diet... Recently I had a "mental breakdown" as I like to call it and was prescribed anti-depressants that doesn't help.. They only increase my anxiety it seems. My dr was out of the country at the time and the dr that was covering suggested I get labs to check my thyroid because of my symptoms...she did a small panel and my labs came back normal tsh and high antibodies.. I was referred to a endocrinologist who did an ultrasound and said I had hashimoto's and there was some irregularities to my thyroid gland but nothing too serious..she said I had a goiter as well.. She said to get my tsh checked yearly and at this point there was no need for a specialist. She noted my symptoms werent related and that I needed to see a "shrink" to find a "med cocktail" to help with my panic attacks and anxiety...this dr did a tsh check and it came back lower than before.. I went to my dr after this and she suggested I see a "shrink" because she can't do anything else for me... I may be over reacting a bit but when my levels keep dropping and I get told my thyroid is irregular, I have a goiter and a diagnosis of hashimoto's and I am left with see a shrink and let's check your levels in a year... I am not satisfied! I called another endo for a second opinion.. Anyway here are my labs from the last 5 years... I am kind of looking for sone insight from people that struggled to get a diagnosis or maybe for someone to say I am over reacting!
> 
> 2006
> -TSH: 1.016 (range 0.350-5.500)
> ...


Hello and welcome!!









You know? You fit in!! Practically all of us here have been fluffed off and told to see a shrink and handed an Rx for antidepressants. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaargh!!

You definitely have something going on w/your thyroid. Further testing should be done.

I think you have flipped hyperthyroid. Symptoms are not carved in stone and do cross over.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Here is some info on getting your FREE T3 run instead of the T3 uptake which is protein.

understanding thyroid labs
http://www.amarillomed.com/howto/#Thyroid

And this is an explanation of the TSI which I think is very important given your low TSH. Too bad they did not do the FREE T3 and FREE T4 with your last lab you had. What a pity.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

Are you taking the antidepressants?

This is a terrible mess; we will help you best we can.


----------



## Abn1285 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for the insight! I have been taking zoloft but it hasn't touched my panic or anxiety.. They gave me Xanax .5mg that I can take twice a day but I just lowered my dose to .25 once a day on my own because I don't want to be dependent! When I go see the other endo I'm going to demand a full thyroid panel! I don't want to be on antidepressants if I don't have to be!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Abn1285 said:


> Thanks for the insight! I have been taking zoloft but it hasn't touched my panic or anxiety.. They gave me Xanax .5mg that I can take twice a day but I just lowered my dose to .25 once a day on my own because I don't want to be dependent! When I go see the other endo I'm going to demand a full thyroid panel! I don't want to be on antidepressants if I don't have to be!


Nor should you be. In truth, the only one that should legally be allowed to Rx antidepressants would be a psychiatrist. The patient should be involved in counseling concurrent with Rx.

In the wrong hands, they are very dangerous.


----------

